# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > برنامه نویسی مرتبط با بازی و گرافیک در VB6 > سوال: برنامه مکعب 3 بعدی

## goodbooy

بچه های برنامه نویس من برنامه مکعب 3بعدی رو میخوام 
ممنون میشم برسونین بهم

----------


## sarakh

سلام برای رسم مکعب در vb6 می شه از openGL استفاده کرد.
که تمام مراحل شروع کار با openGL در vb6 و حتی رسم مکعب سه بعدی توی این سایت که لینکشو گذاشتم هست.
http://www.irnt.blogfa.com/cat-1.aspx

----------


## goodbooy

ممنون دوست عزیز اما بدون استفاده از opengl میخوام  . ممنون میشم کمک کنید بدجوری موندم

----------


## IamOverlord

سلام دوست عزیز!



> ممنون دوست عزیز اما بدون استفاده از opengl میخوام  . ممنون میشم کمک کنید بدجوری موندم


این هم یه سورس کامل:

----------

